# How much to vector this for me?



## gapipkin (May 29, 2011)

I've got two images. I need them both vector. Text can be re-typed, no need to trace.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Is those images is what you have I can do a quick trace to see what happens. Those look like they will trace well. I know they will with vector magic but I haven't reinstalled yet. Guess ill go do now.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Pm me a email. The fist one came out well with just a trace. Its too large to post here


----------



## gapipkin (May 29, 2011)

sben763 said:


> Pm me a email. The fist one came out well with just a trace. Its too large to post here


What did you use? I tried doing it in Illustrator auto trace, but couldn't get it quite right.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Both Corel and vector magic. It may work for ya or it may need sent though a more though trace. I didn't compare too closely.


----------



## mmonk (Oct 23, 2011)

I did it in AI CS6 if you want both I can email you files.


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

mmonk said:


> I did it in AI CS6 if you want both I can email you files.


How well does that program trace? I usually have to end up doing alot of clean up when using an auto trace as things like circles can come out having points on them, etc. That graphic looks like alot of work to clean up the errors.


----------



## barusaja13 (Mar 4, 2013)

I can trace them all with Adobe Illustrator, only I 'll do it manually.I guarantee you..Just don't know where to send the file to you? I'll send the file as AI.


----------



## stumptown (Mar 3, 2013)

Copyartwork.com 14$ and next day service. They are awesome


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

stumptown said:


> Copyartwork.com 14$ and next day service. They are awesome


They must use a super auto tracer.


----------



## gapipkin (May 29, 2011)

I downloaded vector magic, and its AWESOME! I highly recommend it! I'll never trace again, if I can help it.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Vector magic is great and worth every penny. It does have some limitations but for designs like the OP it does better the the original as it smoothed all the pixel edges with the basic function. Corel and Illy I have to mess with settings and a lot of times still alter to get results needed. 

The limitations come with gradients and shading. If it has a lot it will segment the heck out of the design. If you use the advanced settings then I can usually get a usable result but requires work after. 

Glad to see you got it.


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

How much better if any is the downloaded version vs. the online version?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I believe that the online don't have as many advanced features but I have never used the online only desktop ver.


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

sben763 said:


> I believe that the online don't have as many advanced features but I have never used the online only desktop ver.


It looks like a nice program, but no way would I pay that much for the desktop version. It's more than I paid for Corel Draw which has a million other features plus tracing.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

$295. For vector magic. Corel cost more although I know it can be cheap but I just found out the hard way sometimes it doesn't workout. For the designs the OP posted Corel did a fine job and about the same results as vector magic but on a more difficult image Corel can't even compare to what Vector magic can. Would I expect it to no. Corel is a graphics design program with a vector trace function. Vector Magic is a vector trace program.


----------

